# Nanofights - Neues TradingCard Browserspiel



## Thor1983 (8. November 2011)

Ich habe ein neues Browserspiel entdeckt, dabei handelt es sich um ein Tradingcardspiel (Sammelkarten Browserspiel), eine tolle Mischung aus Magic the Gathering und Battleforge!

http://skarlking.nanofights.com/


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2011)

gerade eben reported


----------

